# The email no one wants to receive



## ivc_mixer (13/4/22)

So I got this today...





(insert swear words here)

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## vicTor (13/4/22)

damn ! so sorry to hear !

was it DIY inputs or gear ?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ivc_mixer (13/4/22)

Gear. Alpha Zip Kit I bought via the classifieds.

Fortunately, and I just found this out, as I am a prepaid customer of TCG I get automatic liability insurance cover of up to R1000 on all parcels with no cost due by me. So at the least I will be getting back that which I paid, but still a sad loss as it was a unique little mod that I would have loved to have owned.

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Angelskeeper (13/4/22)

That sucks! As u say at least you get what you spent on it, but it doesnt make up for it being a unique little mod that will prob take ages to find again

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## adriaanh (13/4/22)

ivc_mixer said:


> Gear. Alpha Zip Kit I bought via the classifieds.
> 
> Fortunately, and I just found this out, as I am a prepaid customer of TCG I get automatic liability insurance cover of up to R1000 on all parcels with no cost due by me. So at the least I will be getting back that which I paid, but still a sad loss as it was a unique little mod that I would have loved to have owned.











VOOPOO Alpha Zip 180W TC Kit


The VooPoo Alpha Zip 180W & MAAT Tank Starter Kit is the latest high-power mod kit integrating the new GENE.FIT chipset and paired with the middle airflow MAAT 24.5mm Tank to complete an exquisite high-quality metal craftmanship. Protected by the zinc-aluminium alloy chassis, the Alpha ZIP...




foggasvapeshop.co.za

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## ivc_mixer (13/4/22)

adriaanh said:


> VOOPOO Alpha Zip 180W TC Kit
> 
> 
> The VooPoo Alpha Zip 180W & MAAT Tank Starter Kit is the latest high-power mod kit integrating the new GENE.FIT chipset and paired with the middle airflow MAAT 24.5mm Tank to complete an exquisite high-quality metal craftmanship. Protected by the zinc-aluminium alloy chassis, the Alpha ZIP...
> ...


Thank you! Once TCG pays out I will check this out again.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vicTor (13/4/22)

ivc_mixer said:


> Gear. Alpha Zip Kit I bought via the classifieds.
> 
> Fortunately, and I just found this out, as I am a prepaid customer of TCG I get automatic liability insurance cover of up to R1000 on all parcels with no cost due by me. So at the least I will be getting back that which I paid, but still a sad loss as it was a unique little mod that I would have loved to have owned.



glad you were covered at least, but it still sucks

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Hooked (13/4/22)

Ohhhh! So sorry!! Perhaps it's time for TCG to travel in unmarked vans.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Grand Guru (13/4/22)

Now that’s very disappointing. Sorry for your loss!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Akil (14/4/22)

Hooked said:


> Ohhhh! So sorry!! Perhaps it's time for TCG to travel in unmarked vans.


That would just open the window for criminals to pose as TCG, to come and do free shopping in your home


----------



## Timwis (14/4/22)

That's really shi88y! Hopefully the claim will go smoothly and you find another Alpha Zip which at the risk of making you feel worse (I apologise) is in my view Voopoo's best device! It's the drag under the hood but without panel movement and it's slightly smaller size just makes it feel much better in the hand!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

